
Life Lessons from a Guy Who Can’t Move Anything but His Face - miraj
https://unstoppable.me/life-lessons/
======
pan69
A question about the insurance in regards to the accident he had.

He says "Bill had crappy insurance, paying out a maximum of $20,000 for the
accident". He says the total bill was $130,000, so is he implying that he
himself had to come up with the other $110,000? If that's the case, then why
did Bill have insurance at all? I mean, if Bill's insurance would pay $20,000
then Bill himself would have to come up with the $110,000 right? I guess I'm
missing something here...

~~~
Broken_Hippo
Bill's crappy insurance paid out a max of $20,000 - which seems to be the
minimum legally required by law for some states. Bill had insurance so that he
could drive to his job legally, without the risk of being arrested or losing
his license due to lack of insurance.

Bill may or may not be liable to cover the rest of the bill - and even then,
they might have to go through court. If bill is low income, which is likely
true considering the fast food job and minimum liablity insurance - he might
not have to pay it back very quickly. Even if they dock his pay at 25%, it'll
take some time to recoup the money. By then, the hospital will have already
put this into collections. Sometimes normal health insurance won't cover such
things, but it is somewhat possible Medicaid would pay for it.

So, basically, Jon is screwed. The only real prize here is that if Jon's
insurances covered any of his hospital bills, they are likely to take legal
action themselves.

------
kahrkunne
Serious question, how did he break 50 bones when he's confined to a
wheelchair?

~~~
pan69
I guess he didn't break them all at once, just totalling 50 breaks over many
years, maybe even the same bone many times.

~~~
kahrkunne
That just makes me more confused

How do you have accidents that often if you're in a wheelchair? Once or twice
I can see, but 50 bones is a lot

~~~
Broken_Hippo
Well, there was the car accident, and I'm guessing this accounts for much of
it. Likely broken ribs with the infections - coughing can do that, especially
if you can't move your body into a better position.

And then outside of this: It takes some practice to maneuver a wheelchair. You
wind up hitting your foot and hands and things (or others can easily do this).
I'm guessing there are times when things just go badly (wheel stuck in a rut)
and he winds up on the ground, wheelchair over part of him. He probably has
some bones that are more brittle than we'd expect because they don't regularly
bear weight (legs).

And don't forget, this is over 34 years with what seems like high risk factors
and some unfortunate accidents over the time - and sometimes multiple
breakings at once due to the accidents.

------
michakirschbaum
How was he driving a minivan if he's paralyzed?

